# Shetland Studbook



## Tony (Sep 20, 2014)

Could someone with access to the ASPC Studbook please give me the foaling dates of:

Crescent's Copper Penny

Crescent's Copper Lady

Larigo's Topper

General Larigo

Hillswicke Oracle

Kewpie Doll's Oracle

Little Masterpiece

Reaping Gold C

Supreme's Bit of Gold

Loma Alta Easter Major

Tex Baby Doll

Tex Gold Apple

Thanks for your trouble.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2014)

Crescent's Copper Penny 05/25/1948

*Date Foaled: *


Crescent's Copper Lady 05/10/1949

Larigo's Topper 07/01/1942

General Larigo 07/18/1925

Hillswicke Oracle 05/28/1945

Kewpie Doll's Oracle 05/28/1950

Little Masterpiece 04/11/1948

Reaping Gold C 05/20/1944

Supreme's Bit of Gold 05/26/1944

Loma Alta Easter Major 04/21/1946

Tex Baby Doll 04/24/1949

Tex Gold Apple 05/24/1948

Well that was fun !!!!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks so much. I am sorry that I haven't responded with thanks sooner Just found the response.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Leeana, thta was nice of you. Great to see you here Tony!!


----------

